
Uproar in WordPress over displaying ads inside the plugin search interface - strebel
https://wptavern.com/jetpack-7-1-adds-feature-suggestions-to-plugin-search-results
======
coldacid
So Automattic is pulling an Amazon with their Jetpack plugin? Colour me
unsurprised.

